# PAR meter rental from Bulk Reef Supply



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I've borrowed PAR meters before, but here is another option I just noticed:

https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/7-day-rental-mq-510-full-spectrum-underwater-led-par-meter-apogee.html

They also have the Apogee MQ-210 for slightly less. I'll have to collect some new lighting options to test out soon.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, that costs a lot more than I used to charge! But, I was never mistaken for a good businessman.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

hoppycalif said:


> Wow, that costs a lot more than I used to charge! But, I was never mistaken for a good businessman.


I thought it was great that you supported the community in that way.


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Is this for a reef tank or planted?

A cheap lux meter should be good enough for planted tanks.

In a reef tank. Buy a birds nest colony. Chop it up and glue the frags all around the rocks. If they turn brown, you need more light. If they turn white, you have too much light (raise the lights if there's a hot spot directly underneath the light). Between those two colors is the goldilocks zone. The money will be well spent because now you'll have some nice growing corals instead of a rental fee.


----------

